# My first Russian



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I have just taken the plunge and bought my first Russian watch a handsome Vostok Amphibian coming all the way from the Ukraine, I am sure I will love it, although I have read that they are different to most watches i.e the wobbly crown.

I have also herd bad things about the bracelet but I guess I will be the judge of that.

Here it is in all its glory



Any tips or information would be much welcomed.

Dan


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Great choice. If you value the hairs on your arm, start looking for a new 22mm strap or bracelet straight away!

Interesting article here: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Ha I guess my suspicions were correct about the bracelet, I will check it out.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

The watch arrived today, I love it but the bezel does not ratchet/click, is this normal?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

yes - bi directional friction bezel i reckon :thumbsup:

the wobbly crown thing is an intended design feature so dont worry about that either :laugh:


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> yes - bi directional friction bezel i reckon :thumbsup:
> 
> the wobbly crown thing is an intended design feature so dont worry about that either :laugh:


 Ha i thought as much.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I like the cheap Amphibian bracelets. They're a bit like the cheap old lightweight Seiko bracelets, inexpensive and long lived. After a couple of days the hair on your arm is all sorted out. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I like the cheap Amphibian bracelets. They're a bit like the cheap old lightweight Seiko bracelets, inexpensive and long lived. After a couple of days the hair on your arm is all sorted out. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 If there's a powered version that goes on the Head, it would save me p!ssing about Hair clippers.

Yes, I'm being trivial again.

But not deliberately objectionable or spiteful. :wink:


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

the Russia watch is delicate :yes: congratulation


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice Amphibia, good choice!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Nice Amphibia, good choice!


 Welcome back Ana, long time, I hope you are doing well? It is great your are posting here again!

Cheers Martin 

PS: For anyone who may not know Ana used to be bring a great contribution to the USSR watch section with her vast knowledge of USSR watches & a great collection also. :thumbsup:


----------



## ITAjewellery (Apr 8, 2016)

vintage Amphibia USSR was eternal model. Made in Russia Amphibia looks very similar hope you will enjoy


----------

